# Check this out, another false Christ!!!!!!



## Mayflower (Feb 27, 2006)

Check this out, another false Christ!!!!!!

http://www.growingingracespanish.com/news/2005/index.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2006)

That's really bizzare. I have a hard time believing he has followers in so many countries. I wonder if I called all those phone numbers if I would find real believers in all those countries.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 27, 2006)

All I see is a list of news items.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> All I see is a list of news items.



Look at the buttons at the top of the page.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2006)

Many antichrists now abound.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 27, 2006)

Good grief!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Good grief!



 Happens to the best of us!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 27, 2006)

If the wrath of God is revealed against all who suppress the truth, what happens to those who distort it?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 16, 2006)

I concur with all of the above. This guy is, without any doubts, a heretic. Just look at his Statement of Faith (click on "Others" and then click on "We Believe"). That's enough to write the guy off as unorthodox, to say the least.

Matthew, what kind of heresy would you classify his beliefs under? Modalism? Any others?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 16, 2006)

Antinomianism, prosperity gospel, says satan was "incarnated" in the body of Adam, calls himself an "Apostle", mid-Acts dispensationalism for starters.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 16, 2006)

if you think thats bad, check out this idiot who has been on public access tv in my city (likely others as well) claiming the gospels were written about him!!

http://www.yahwehbenyahweh.com/


----------



## SRoper (Jul 16, 2006)

Christ doesn't have a very good website.


----------



## beej6 (Jul 16, 2006)

Fortunately He doesn't need one.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



I did. 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm414YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_7.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## CDM (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> if you think thats bad, check out this idiot who has been on public access tv in my city (likely others as well) claiming the gospels were written about him!!
> 
> http://www.yahwehbenyahweh.com/



Yes, Hulon Mitchell Jr. is out of prison and back to his old tricks:

http://www.crimelibrary.com/notorious_murders/classics/yahweh_cult/index.html


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



goodness, this is certainly disturbing!


----------



## CDM (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by mangum_
> ...



I would encourage you to read all 16 chapters at the link. I was amazed when I learned of it a few years ago.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2006)

Prison just gives folks too much time to think.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



"God wants you to be rich!" he proclaimed to his congregation. It was a message that the pious poor wanted to hear. If wealth was God's blessing, they wanted Father Michel to tell the secret to getting it. They came Sunday after Sunday, tithing a portion of their miserable earnings, ever hopeful that the divine currency would begin to flow, that with a little more prayer and a little more belief, it would finally happen."

hmmmm.....sounds familiar....


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 18, 2006)

chris, just got done reading the whole thing and i must say i am absolutely baffled. this is so bizarre i am almost speechless. i am curious as to why God allows such people to continue in this type of behavior. any thoughts?


----------



## CDM (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> chris, just got done reading the whole thing and i must say i am absolutely baffled. this is so bizarre i am almost speechless. i am curious as to why God allows such people to continue in this type of behavior. any thoughts?



What immidiately comes to my mind is, God, in His perfect will, gives people over to sin. And this man's condemnation may have been "marked out long ago" hence he's actually calling himself God on earth.

Let's not forget the people he used, murderred, swindled, etc. were/are rebel sinners who rejected the true God for a lie. 

Maybe the ol' saying, "Makin' hell hotter for em'" can be employed here?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> if you think thats bad, check out this idiot who has been on public access tv in my city (likely others as well) claiming the gospels were written about him!!
> 
> http://www.yahwehbenyahweh.com/



This is the incarnation of the god of freemasonry. As in "grand master of the celestial lodge" and "great architect of the universe." Such rubbish indeed.   

_Jay_


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



jay did you read the 16 chapters on the history of this cult? truly disturbing!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 19, 2006)

Just from reading this thread, I get the feeling that we started from the main topic about these Spanish-speaking heretics and drifted off into a tangent about a convicted felon who thinks he's the messiah.

Then again, I have to consider that this about sums it up:


> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Many antichrists now abound.


----------

